# ODNR Report 7/6/05



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go...

Wildlife News 
Ohio Department of Natural Resources
Division of Wildlife

The Fish Ohio Report

July 6, 2005

CENTRAL OHIO
Delaware Lake (Delaware County)  Night fishing with cut bait and soft craws is very productive, especially in the upper half of the lake, for anglers seeking channel catfish. Most of these fish measure 12 to 16 inches. Areas where there are deep drop-offs, tree stumps, and the submerged creek channel are the best locations to fish for largemouth bass. Crappie can still be caught but they have moved to deeper water. Around 49,000 saugeye fingerlings (one and one-half inches long) were stocked last year. Fish the flats south of Cap Cole Bay

Greenfield Lake (Fairfield County)  This 12-acre Fairfield County lake supports a good population of channel catfish. In fact, 340 catchable size catfish were stocked here last September. This is a great lake for beginning anglers but remember that the best time to catch catfish is at night. Use cut baits, chicken livers, and night crawlers fished on the bottom of the lake for best results. Fair numbers of bluegills provide additional fishing opportunities near sunken brush piles on the face of the dam. Use redworms, wax worms, and larval baits beneath a bobber. No boat ramp is available.


NORTHWEST OHIO
Blanchard River (Putnam County)  Good numbers of catfish are being caught in the Blanchard. Still fishing night crawlers on the bottom at night will yield the best results. The best spot seems to be on the Putnam/Hancock County border.

Wauseon Reservoir #2 (Fulton County)  Yellow Perch have been hitting on minnows fished under a bobber in this body of water. Daytime has been the best time to fish and they have been biting consistently all around the reservoir.

North Baltimore Reservoir (Hancock County)  Bluegill and crappie have been caught here by fishing minnows or worms under slip bobbers. Mornings and evenings are producing the best results. The north shoreline seems to be the best spot. Catfish are also being taken by fishing worms or shrimp under a bobber along the north shoreline as well.

Van Wert Reservoir (Van Wert County)  Bluegill and smallmouth bass are being caught during the morning hours by fishing crickets under a bobber. The southern end of the reservoir is the best spot.


NORTHEAST OHIO
Spencer Lake (Medina County) - Eight to over 18 inch largemouth bass are hitting on buzz baits at this fifty-acre lake located two miles east of Spencer off State Route 162. Electrofishing results concluded that there are more six to eight inch bass than there are whoppers in this lake, but don't let that get you down! It'll be worth the wait once you reel in something to brag about (if it's at least 21 inches, that qualifies for a Fish OH! award). Channel catfish are also biting on shrimp or liver in the evening hours. Leaving the bait on the bottom is best since that's where catfish spend most of their time. And don't forget to keep your bait geared towards the size of fish you want to catch. A bigger fish will bite on a big chunk of bait. This lake is electric motor only and wheelchair accessible. 

West Branch (Portage County)- Walleyes, crappies, striped bass, and muskies are all hitting at this angling gold mine. Anglers are pulling in six to eight pound walleye on jigs with minnows or twister tails. Crappies in the 12 to 14 inch range are biting on jigs tipped with minnows and bass are hitting on night crawlers, live minnows, and artificial baits. Trolling with grandma lures is the ticket to the catching muskies over 42 inches. (Over 3,000 muskie fingerlings were stocked in 2003.) The hot spots are under the Rock Springs Road Bridge or the fishing pier, east of the boat ramp near the marina. Unlimited horsepower, wheelchair accessible.

New Lyme Lake (Ashtabula County)- Excellent for its channel catfishing, this small, 43 acre lake provides good fishing from both shore or by boat. Creel survey results from 2004 concluded that many catfish harvested are an average of 14 inches long. A stocking program of 1,000 to 3,000 yearling channel catfish since 1990 is proving very successful. Anglers should slowly drag chicken livers along the bottom in late evening hours for best results. Electric motors only. 


SOUTHWEST OHIO

Eastwood Lake (Montgomery County) - Anglers trolling crankbaits at depths of six to eight feet are catching good numbers of 12 to 16 inch saugeye. Fishing is best in the early morning and early evening hours. 
Caesar Creek Lake (Clinton, Greene, and Warren counties) - From Interstate 75 take State Route 73 east about 17 miles, or From Interstate 71 take State Route 73 west about seven miles, or from State Route 42 take State Route 73 east about five miles. Saugeye anglers are taking good numbers of 15 to 18 inch fish from six to 15 feet depths. Troll medium or deep diving crankbaits along submerged points or underwater humps. Cast or drift with live night crawlers on a bottom bouncing harness rig, or use a lead head jig tipped with a piece of worm. Bluegill and sunfish are being caught by anglers using curly tails, jigs with plastic bodies, live minnows, earthworms, or waxworms as bait. When using an artificial lure, good color choices are white or chartreuse. Fish from the shoreline and keep the bait under a bobber between two to 10 feet deep. Cast into areas with wood debris and submerged trees or brush. Also look for good fishing opportunities in areas with rocky bottoms. Use a #8 fine wire hook for live baits. There is also a kids fishing pond just north of the beach that was just stocked on June 17, 2005. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using nightcrawlers, shrimp, and chicken liver in the creek above the lake. Fish the bait tight line along the bottom in five to eight foot depths. Access the creek from the bridge on Roxanna New Burlington Road. 
East Fork Lake (Clermont County)  Located east off of 275 to 32 east to Half Acre Road exit. Hybrid striped bass are being caught by anglers trolling or jigging shad colored crankbaits or spoons in five to seven foot depths. Also, try slowly trolling with live gizzard shad. Shore anglers have been successful using nightcrawlers and chicken livers. Best area to fish is around the main state park public swimming beach. Anglers are catching good numbers of sublegal fish with some fish caught up to 19 to 22 inches in length. REMEMBER all hybrids less than 15 inches long must be immediately released back into the lake. Also, anglers can only keep a daily limit of four hybrids. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using crawdads, live minnows, or earthworms as bait. Cast into the areas under undercut banks or near submerged trees and brush. Keep the bait off of the bottom and about five to eight feet deep. Use a #1-3 sized baitholding hook.

C. J. Brown Reservoir (Clark County) - Walleye are being caught by anglers using crankbaits, jigs with plastic bodies or curly tails, small spinners, or live minnows, leaches, or nightcrawlers on a #6 long shanked hook as bait. Good curly tail color choices are white, orange, pink, or chartreuse. Fish by slowly trolling or drifting baits in 10 to 15 foot depths. Walleyes are being caught in the main lake river channel and around structure. Fishing is best in the early morning and early evening hours. Most walleye are undersized fish but some legal fish are being caught. REMEMBER all walleye less than 15 inches long must be immediately released back into the lake.

SOUTHEAST OHIO

Piedmont Lake (Belmont Co.)  Nice catches of bluegill are still being caught in the seven to nine inch range by anglers fishing along the shore in four to five feet of water in the upper reaches of coves. Larval baits such as wax worms, meals worms, and red worms are the preferred baits. Channel catfish anglers should try fishing night crawlers using tight line techniques in the shallow coves of the lake. Channel catfish are being caught using night crawlers and chicken livers. 

Dillon Reservoir (Muskingum Co.)  Water conditions are clear and the temperature is 81 degrees Fahrenheit. The reservoir is below normal elevation. Largemouth bass are being caught on pearl colored crank baits and green spinner baits. Productive areas for largemouth include the narrow branch to the right of the State Route 146 ramp and points south of the State Route 146 ramp to the east bay by the dam. Channel catfish are being caught off the marina wall and on the west shoreline from the dam using night crawlers fished on the bottom. 

Burr Oak (Morgan Co.)  Water temperature is 85 degrees Fahrenheit with clear conditions and normal water elevation. Good numbers of small crappie and bluegill are being caught along the shore. Crappie are being caught on large blow downs adjacent to deep water using minnows and white jigs fished below a bobber. Channel catfish are being caught on night crawlers fished along the rocky shoreline to the left of Dock Four.

Seneca Lake (Noble Co.) Saugeye angling success has improved this week with catches running in the 15 to 19 inch range. Most saugeye are being caught on twister jigs tipped with a night crawler and fished on a slow retrieve along the bottom. Saugeye are being caught around the upper island and in Cadillac Bay. Channel catfish anglers are having good success fishing from the shore at access points along State Route 313. Most catfish anglers are using night crawlers and chicken livers for bait. 

Tycoon Lake (Gallia Co.) The largemouth bass angling success continues to be good at this lake. Most bass are being caught on top-water baits such as poppers, buzz baits, Jitter bugs, buzz baits and plastic baits in the early morning and late evening and just after dark. Bluegill and redear sunfish are being caught by a few anglers fishing submerged structure in water deeper than eight feet. Anglers should fish submerged cover at depths of eight to 10 feet along the old road beds and fence rows in the evening. Channel catfish are being caught on chicken livers and night crawlers.


LAKE ERIE 
Western Basin

Walleye
This past weekend (July 2 and 3) walleye fishing was again slow in Ohio waters of the western basin. The best walleye fishing has been N and NE of the Toledo shipping channel turnaround buoy and N of West Sister Island. Drifting or trolling worm harnesses and trolling spoons produce the most fish.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has also slowed. The best areas have been west of the stone docks on the west side of Kelleys Island, and Gull and Kelleys Island shoals. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay. Largemouth bass have been caught in Sandusky Bay, East Harbor and West Harbor.


Central Basin

Walleye
Walleye fishing continues to be good in eastern Ohios waters of the central basin. The best fishing has been five to seven miles north off Fairport Harbor in 60 to 70 feet of water, five to nine miles northwest of Ashtabula in 60 to 71 feet of water, and four to seven miles north of Geneva in 60 to 70 feet of water. Trolling 20 to 40 feet down with spoons or crawler harnesses using planer boards, dipsy divers or jet divers, have produced the best catches. The best spoon colors have been confusion, watermelon and black/silver. Fish have ranged from 15 to 28 inches.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing remains excellent one to three miles out from Fairport Harbor in 30 to 50 feet of water and one to three miles out from Ashtabula to Conneaut in 25 to 50 feet of water. A perch spreader tipped with shiners is the most popular set-up. Fish have ranged from seven to 13 inches.

White Bass

The best white bass fishing has been from the shore at the Eastlake CEI wall. Anglers are using agitators with small spinners and twister tails. Fish have ranged from eight to 12 inches.

Smallmouth Bass
Smallmouth bass fishing has been excellent on Ruggles Reef and around the shoreline and harbors in 15 to 30 feet of water around Fairport, Geneva, Ashtabula and Conneaut. Jigs tipped with shiners, tube jigs, jerkbaits and crankbaits have been the most productive lures.


Lake Erie surface temperatures range from 71 to 74 degrees Fahrenheit.

To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS61.KCLE.html

OHIO RIVER
(Lawrence Co.) Water temperature is 82 degrees Fahrenheit and clear. The river is at normal or slightly below normal summer pool elevation. Flatheads and good catches of freshwater drum are being caught after dark on night crawlers. Channel catfish are being caught on minnows and cut shad. A few largemouth bass are being caught early morning and late evening on spinner baits and plastic worms. 

(Monroe Co.)  The river is low and clear in the Hannibal and Willow Island pools. Water temperature is 82degrees Fahrenheit. Good numbers of channel catfish and flatheads are being caught using shrimp, night crawlers, and chicken liver. Freshwater drum and gar are also being caught on the bottom using any type of stink bait. Fishing success for smallmouth bass and hybrid striped bass has been slow this past week. 

(Belmont Co.)  Water temperature is 80 degrees Fahrenheit. Channel catfish success is good right now in the Hannibal Pool of the Ohio River. Most channels are being caught on the bottom using tight-lining techniques with cut bait, night crawlers, and chicken livers. 

(Gallia Co.)  Catfish are being caught at the R.C. Byrd Tailwater Abutment access using creek chubs fished on the bottom. Hybrid striped bass are in the tailwater in the early morning or late evening and are being caught using cut bait, night crawlers and chicken livers.


----------

